# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.4.0 - huuuuuge update

## 4gsmmaroc

*Medusa Box v1.4.0 is out! Added support for Samsung SC-01B, Samsung SHW-M240S, LG SU550, LG SU780 and additional support for Samsung GT-S5830, Samsung GT-S5830B, GT-S5830D, GT-S5830L, GT-S5830T, GT-S5838, GT-S5570, GT-S5570B and GT-S5570L.*  Medusa Box v1.4.0 Release Notes: *Added support for the following models:* *Samsung SC-01B* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Samsung SHW-M240S* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair/Repair IMEI.*LG SU550* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*LG SU780* - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.*Samsung GT-S5570* - added Repair IMEI (in EasyRepair Mode).*Samsung GT-S5570B* - added Repair IMEI (in EasyRepair Mode).*Samsung GT-S5570L* - added Repair IMEI (in EasyRepair Mode).*Samsung GT-S5830* - added Repair IMEI (in EasyRepair Mode).*Samsung GT-S5830B* - added Repair IMEI (in EasyRepair Mode).*Samsung GT-S5830D* - added Repair IMEI (in EasyRepair Mode).*Samsung GT-S5830L* - added Repair IMEI (in EasyRepair Mode).*Samsung GT-S5830T* - added Repair IMEI (in EasyRepair Mode).*Samsung GT-S5838* - added Repair IMEI (in EasyRepair Mode).*Made some improvements to the software.*  If you are unable to repair Samsung GT-S5830B/GT-S5830D/GT-S5830L/GT-S5830T or GT-S5838 phones (this is because of the limited Samsung firmwares for those versions) please perform following steps:  Connect phone in Advanced Mode and erase full flash.Connect phone in Advanced Mode and repair as Samsung GT-S5830.Flash phone with Samsung GT-S5830 firmware.Check if the phone is repaired successfully.Re-flash with proper firmware version (Samsung GT-S5830B/GT-S5830BD/GT-S5830BL/GT-S5830BT or GT-S5838).
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Medusa Box Flasher v.1.0.3 Release Notes:* *Sony Erricsson E16i* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson R800 (XPERIA Play)* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson LT15i (XPERIA Arc)* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson SO-01C* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson MT15i (XPERIA Neo)* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson ST18i (XPERIA Ray)* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson SO-03C* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson ST15i (XPERIA Mini 2)* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson SK17i (XPERIA Mini Pro 2)* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson SO-02C (XPERIA Acro)* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson LT18i (XPERIA Arc S)* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson MK16a (XPERIA Pro)* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson MT11i* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson ST17i* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.*Sony Erricsson WT19i* – released Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
____________________________ WBR,
Medusa Box Team

----------


## aissammagder

merci pour tout cet info

----------

